# rate xxxtentacion (rip)



## Deleted member 689 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Coping (Jan 10, 2019)

Insane eye area and harmony he was a 7


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Jan 10, 2019)

Coping said:


> Insane eye area and harmony he was a 7


too bad he was 5'6


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 10, 2019)

a manlet who looked and acted like a total clown

if he wasn't a "mumble rapper" he still would've been shot, only this time he would've been the one holding the gun


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Jan 10, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> a manlet who looked and acted like a total clown
> 
> if he wasn't a "mumble rapper" he still would've been shot, only this time he would've been the one holding the gun


he clearly wasn't a mumble rapper, and he was becoming a better person


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 10, 2019)

plnk said:


> he clearly wasn't a mumble rapper, and he was becoming a better person


I hope he is rotting in hell


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Jan 10, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> I hope he is rotting in hell


dayum son


----------



## badromance (Jan 10, 2019)

his songs are so shit,7 tho


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 10, 2019)

Get what deserve manlet framecel.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 10, 2019)

I hope all rappers die simultaneously.


----------



## Kenma (Jan 10, 2019)

He has a hot mom and he bought houses for all important women in his life before he died.


----------



## spark (Jan 11, 2019)

his height made him a 3/10


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jan 11, 2019)

3/10


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

plnk said:


> too bad he was 5'6


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 11, 2019)

badromance said:


> his songs are so shit,7 tho


His songs are better than lady gaga


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> His songs are better than lady gaga


Ariana Grande tho


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Ariana Grande tho


Please give smol ariana gf please


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Please give smol ariana gf please


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 11, 2019)

6.4


----------



## LooksJourney (Jan 11, 2019)

Nigga was 5”6 rip... pretty nice face though


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 11, 2019)

tbh even as a fellow manlet, he still looked like a clown. 4/10. I also don't like rap music, so I might be biased.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 11, 2019)

Incredebly good eye area. Honestly its 99% percentile. Holy shit, that shape, that pfl, that pd... holy fuark


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

Very good eye area. Ruined his aesthetics with the tats. 7/10


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 11, 2019)

His eye area in the third pic was great. Others not so much. I'd rate him 6.25.


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> I hope he is rotting in hell


"Muh woman beating rapist"


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 11, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> His eye area in the third pic was great. Others not so much. I'd rate him 6.25.
> 
> "Muh woman beating rapist"



I don't care if he raped and beat women myself, he is a nigger. point blank. burn the coal...


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Jan 11, 2019)

Coping said:


> Insane eye area and harmony he was a 7



he was not a 7 ur fanboy-ing so hard ??


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 11, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> he was not a 7 ur fanboy-ing so hard ??


Where the fuk you been ogre ?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 11, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> I don't care if he raped and beat women myself, he is a nigger. point blank. burn the coal...


No need to be racist. He couldn't control his race much like you couldn't control yours.


----------



## shimada (Jan 12, 2019)

I rate him 6 feet under/10


----------



## Nibba (Jan 12, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> I don't care if he raped and beat women myself, he is a nigger. point blank. burn the coal...


This


----------



## CrazyPassion01 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hes good for a black boy. quite the slab of meat.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 12, 2019)

CrazyPassion01 said:


> Hes good for a black boy. quite the slab of meat.


Ok r u actually gay we need to know this


----------



## IceCutter (Jan 12, 2019)

Lol completely incel rapper actually his raps would fit very well with Incel Crew

And he went out like an incel clown also framecel caught slugs and that was that


----------

